#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Iso 9606-1 2013

## djpass

Hello,


does anyone have a new standard ISO 9606-1 2013 Qualification testing of welders Fusion welding Steels?

Thank you in advance.See More: Iso 9606-1 2013

----------


## jurus

Yes please. Enybody h

----------


## hakkik

anybody who have, please share

----------


## jurus

Here you are.
ISO 9606-1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Do you have ISO 14732 or ISO 17639?
regards jurus

----------


## TpvV

This is great !!, just what I was looking for

Thanks

----------


## TpvV

I was a bit too enthousiastic, double post

----------


## matt1980

Hi, Please can you post the link again it doesn't work anymore. Thank you in advance!

----------


## hbozon

Thank you.
maybe this will help:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## altugdenizoz

> Here you are.
> ISO 9606-1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Big thanks to you, cheers.

----------


## Cash101

Atmcard@jabber.ru

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FULLZ US SSN+DL   USA Fullz [ Full Name / SSN + DOB / Driver License with State 

Name =mmn=Ein=Employer=Salary income/ Address / ZIP / Phone / Email ]

%B4910051030702405^YAMAN/RAMAZAN ^23121260302800604000000?
;4910051030702405=23121260302860400000?
+015001580072866189079=004750075006335835100000120  0000181874083=00000002500250341

100702488806341
PIN:0854

This is arqidarknet from

torre,zorldcard, market pro,

I sell first hand pos data,atm datas,resellers welcome,
usable pos,atm
dumps+password 6 digits and 4 digits.
Duouble and single track 100% live approval
Bank logins with email and phone access with cookies from the computer.

PAYPAL, MT103 DEALS
bank logs,email access,password
RDP
**** bibbles
Cvv=address
eu-usa-asia

fENTANYL pathes=powder
ships worldwide
CARFENTANIL 1kg
Heroin
Delivery world wide

minimum order is  10pieces

no test for new clients* consideration could be consider on basis.

make money with bank tools,risk and be rich.better than die poor!!

Wu logs to use make online money transfer in stock

fullz+full info+DL+mmn+dob+employer+scan+scoe 800-850
美国/加拿大/巴西 101-201 80 美元，如果您多买可享受 30% 的折扣


亚洲/中国 101/201 每件 350 美元，多买 30% 折扣
JCB $250

四位密码=$250

密码六位= $500

我不退还或更换出售前在检查器上检查过的数据，

更换未在检查器上检查的坏卡={三小时，PASSWORD 数据替换必须证明从 ATM 收到}

=====  ONLY THE STRONGEST=====

WOULD YOU RATHER JOIN THE GAME?

1RULE===ASK 4 TEST GET IGNORED=====

minimum order is  10pieces

no test for new clients* consideration could be consider on basis.

make money with bank tools,risk and be rich.better than die poor!!

Looking for real supplier OF(TRACK1-TRACK2-TRACK3)Dumps Datas,Pos,skimmers,logs 

etc? Dont look no more,quality is expensve and very reliable supplier
.visit the trading platform for market exchange with great reputation.


                      ti.com
Holder address, Holder name, Last 4 digits of account number,
CitiBusiness / AAdvantage Platinum Select MasterCard-6355 $7,655.59
American Airlines Rewards 170,254 Miles
Available revolving credit $1,544.41
$7,655.59
673
skr.sh/s71yVQuIh           **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                            

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                                         

                                            Dump Data+Password (4 digit) (6 

digit)
Unionpay- Discover-Dinnerscard-JCB   
VISA-MASTERCARD-GOLD-CLASSIC

----------

